# gt xcr 4000



## boxerdog 458 (Apr 22, 2011)

hi all, im new to this forum, so please let me know if im posting in the wrong section,

thought id show you my latest retro gt, its the xcr 4000, i think its from 1999 (correct me if this is wrong) it was for sale on ebay a couple of months ago, when i got it most of the parts where original apart from the vector forks + noleen shock, 
so i set about buying some new parts that i thought would work well,
so far ive changed:

raceface front cranks
raceface short stem
red jagwire cables around
mythos xc tires
gt platform pedals
amoeba four piece bars,

yeah i know its not to everyones taste, but hey it rides nice, and works well, im not going to be doing any kind of jumps ect, just light off road tracks, just enjoying myself.

hope you like it

before photos

































after photos


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If you like the bike, thats all that matters.

Personally I think you might get more love in the GT specific forum since its a bit new for what is typically found in the VRC.

And for the love of pete change that saddle!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Not to rain on your parade but the 4000 was at the far low end of the line in 99 -2000. So someone spent alot of effort changing parts out. This model is along the same quality as a wal mart bike and will never be sought after as a collectable.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> And for the love of pete change that saddle!


Looks like he did, but still missed....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

proto2000 said:


> Looks like he did, but still missed....


I didn't have the heart to tell the guy his bike is crap. 

Whoops.


----------

